
Why couldn’t the visionaries at MIT spot a bad actor like Jeffrey Epstein? - msghacq
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2019/08/25/why-couldn-visionaries-mit-spot-bad-actor-like-jeffrey-epstein/WTa1PflSdaakveNaLN3eiM/story.html
======
api
I used to work around MIT. Epstein isn't the only character like that. I won't
name names but he's not that anomalous.

~~~
brador
Can you say how many? Were they organised or independent actors? Was he the
biggest player or are there bigger fish?

------
hos234
What's the suggestion? Hire Alex Jones?

